# oh man...i got ants



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

little ones but many of them. i found where they r going in and out of and still have some of the old raid ant drops. they r carrying back to the nest like crazy.how long should it be before i see no more activity...any other suggestions as to how to rid these critters. they r indoor ants carrying into the crack by the back door....which probably means inside the wall as i cant see any on the outside.......


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

FOAM!
There are foam insecticides~
At least thats what I use when I find cracks with insects!

The can comes with a tube, I put the tube in, spray it until i see foam pushing out! I find it most effective, as the foam spreads inside! But that's just me.. i find it most effect with bee and wasp nest!


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

baby powder... ants hate it.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

try putting some cinnamon infront of the cracks where they entering/exiting. 

i always get lots of ants at this time of year (ant season?) i put a few of those metal bait things around when i see them but i dont think they do much good. I read that the cinnamon works good.


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

+1 on baby powder. line the cracks that they come in through.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Ants leave a trail to and from the nest, I believe the substance is related to a hormone. They follow this trail to and from food sources. If you can disrupt this trail IE clean, scrub, or even draw a chalk line across it, It will confuse the ants and prevent the ones that are outside the nest from getting back. It will also force those on the nest side of the disruption to head in a different direction for food.

Steve


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Baby powder is what my family been using forever


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

glad to see some non toxic to my cats alternates.i will put some around the outer circle
and the raid inside as the cats r focusing on the ones running along the floor


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

I used that Raid liquid drops where they take it back to the colony and wipes them out. I used 4 drops along the trail and after 4 days no more ants.

If you were near by I would say to come by and grab it and give it a try.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

We had ants too Kathie and had to get this ant stuff, it was a liquid and you put it where the ants are coming out of they bring it back to the nest and eventually die off, it took about 7 days but it worked like a charm and now we dont' have any left.

Good luck.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I had them for a while now, started in my room and lots of them. I had some powder poison or something so i used that and i still see one or 2 every now and then, now i have to do something about my car cause they are inside there too ggggrrrrr


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

oh, you should have told me, i am giving away an ant farm


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> oh, you should have told me, i am giving away an ant farm


That must b cool to have


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

haha looks like everyone has ants.. I do too, they come in through a crack on the tile floor in the basement T_T


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Talcum powder works. I heard they don't like crossing white lines or paths in general, but that's probably a old wife's tale.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

well, the raid ant killer seems to have worked overnite. not a sign of them. i think it was a new colony as the ants were all very tiny. so either it did the trick or they moved. either way, no sign of them this am 

woohoo


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Excellent happy to hear it.


----------

